# Dunhill My Mixture 965



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I have never done a pipe tobacco review before, so im sorry if it sucks.

My local B&M has finaly been taken over by someone that knows a thing or two bout pipe tobaccos and pipes. So yesterday i picked up some good premium tobaccos, finaly. The first time I picked up was Dunhill My Mixture 965. 

This is only my second time trying an English blend and I must say I enjoyed this one. the only other one I tried was a John Middleton blend, Walnut, which sucked. Let me try to break it down for you:

Taste: The taste is a kinda hit and miss, some time it was nice and sweet and sometimes is was meh. It was still pleasant though. I could not really tell the taste, but it almost tasted a bit marshmallow like at times.

Room Note: I love the room note. it smells great. I left the room I smoked it in and returned to smell it and it was amazing. 

Burn: it burns great. I had only a few relight, it pretty much stayed lit for me.

Tounge bite: If puffed too fast, mild tounge bite can happen, but it isn't all too bad.

Aftertaste: it leaves a pleasant aftertaste in my mouth. I can still taste if long after I smoke it, which is nice. 

I think a lot of newer pipe smokers should give this a go, i know a lot of experienced piper's don't like the new Dunhill products because they not like the old ones, but this is still enjoyable none the less. Give it a try. Roughly 8.99 for 50 oz is not too shabby.

That is my review, did I do ok?

Note, i messed up the title, could someone be nice and change it to 965? thank you.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Dunhill My Mixture 956*

I say good review Lordi - never had the stuff myself but I think you hit the big point nicely. Keep it up


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Dunhill My Mixture 956*

This is sweeter than most Latakia blends. Mostly due to the cavendish I imagine. Good review


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Dunhill My Mixture 956*

Good review. 965 is a classic, one that every pipe smoker should try.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Dunhill My Mixture 956*

Just wanted to say "Thanks" to you all for the kind words on my review.

p


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Dunhill My Mixture 956*



Mr.Lordi said:


> Just wanted to say "Thanks" to you all for the kind words on my review.
> 
> p


Thanks again! Keep 'em coming.............:tu


----------

